
Dropbox is shutting down Mailbox in February 2016 and Carousel in March 2016 - doppp
http://venturebeat.com/2015/12/07/dropbox-is-shutting-down-mailbox-in-february-2016-and-carousel-in-march-2016/
======
pavornyoh
On front page
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10690754](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10690754)

~~~
ColinWright
And here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10690716](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10690716)

